
Ask HN: How to Be an Effective Architect - __I__
I am moving to a cloud and data architect role. As the role title suggests, its a mix of everything.
The group already has some excellent software developers and some software architects. My question is, how do I excel there? What is expected of me and how do I prove myself? I have been a full-stack software engineer so far. I am good with software development, devops, distributed systems, architecture, cloud, low level OS stuff and everything in between. But in the new role, even before I start I am already feeling like an impostor.
======
kodz4
To vague. What do you want to achieve in this role? Varies a lot depending on
personality type.

Some people get their kicks from keeping everything running smoothly. Some
people want to shape a product or a process. Some want to shape the entire
company etc etc

